# Clorox on copper pipes



## billyj (Jan 25, 2005)

I was using bleach to clean mold off a wall and some of it got onto the copper water lines in the area. What can I use to nutrualize the oxidation on the pipes.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Since i did not know the answer i thought i would search the web for information... Reaction to Chlorine shows the following in the discusion

Copper and chlorine do not react rapidly at room temperature, but if the copper is heated, the reaction is vigorous. Two products are possible, copper(I) chloride and copper(II) chloride. The copper is seen to be oxidized all the way to copper(II) chloride because the product, when dissolved in water, has the blue-green color characteristic of aqueous copper(II) chloride. Copper(I) chloride is colorless.

It does not answer the question of how to neutralize it, but since it is acid, i would think that changing it to a more base form would be the desired approach, Water will dilute it farther, but you still need to level out the reaction taking place..... perhaps another person already has the proper answer.

William


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Clean the affected area with baking soda. Dampen the baking soda to make a paste and scrub it, wearing rubber gloves, of course.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

billyj said:


> I was using bleach to clean mold off a wall and some of it got onto the copper water lines in the area. What can I use to nutrualize the oxidation on the pipes.


I am sure by now the reaction is already "neutralized." In other words, no further oxidation will occur. So what's the problem? Do you not like the new color of the pipe? If so, a little emery cloth or steel wool and elbow grease ought to bring the pipe to it's natural color.


----------



## billyj (Jan 25, 2005)

In other words, no further oxidation will occur


> In that case, that's the answer to my question. I thought the Bleach might react like acid and one day eat through. The new color is fine.
> 
> Thanks to all for your input,


----------



## Bradyhunt (Dec 24, 2021)

Blu3duk said:


> Since i did not know the answer i thought i would search the web for information... Reaction to Chlorine shows the following in the discusion
> 
> Copper and chlorine do not react rapidly at room temperature, but if the copper is heated, the reaction is vigorous. Two products are possible, copper(I) chloride and copper(II) chloride. The copper is seen to be oxidized all the way to copper(II) chloride because the product, when dissolved in water, has the blue-green color characteristic of aqueous copper(II) chloride. Copper(I) chloride is colorless.
> 
> ...


For the record Clorox is a base, not an acid so to neutralize it would technically require an acid.


----------

